# Verbundantrieb (Joystick) über Profibus



## Exmexx (9 Februar 2008)

Hi,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit Joysticks von Gessmann über Profibusanbindung?

Ich benötige mal die Gsd-Datei von so nem Ding.

Muss ich trotzdem die 10V am Poti anschliessen oder macht das die sogenannte Anpasselektronik? Reicht der Anschluss von 24V?

Hat jemand zufällig ne Übersicht wo auf welchen Bit oder Wort die Auslenkung und zusätzliche Richtungstaster und eventuell ein Totmanntaster liegen?

Ist eventuell irgendwo ein Datenblatt (Anschlußbild) vorhanden?

Gruß


----------



## marlob (11 Februar 2008)

Exmexx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat jemand Erfahrung mit Joysticks von Gessmann über Profibusanbindung?
> 
> ...


Hast du vielleicht mal eine genaue Typenbezeichnung von dem Joystick?
dann können wir dir vielleicht besser weiterhelfen


----------



## Exmexx (13 Februar 2008)

Die Profibuselektronik ist bei jedem Teil gleich. Also würde die genaue Typenbezeichnung nicht viel mehr Infos bringen.

Ist aber auch egal, weil das Thema inzwischen geklärt ist. Ich setz jetzt Spohn+Burkhardt ein. Da hab ich meine gewünschten Infos bekommen. 

Aber der Smilie ist trotzdem nett!

Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## scotty1208 (15 Februar 2008)

wundert mich, dass du bei Gessann die gsd Datei nicht bekomen hast, hatte bisher noch nie schlechte Erfahrung mit denen, allerdings bei Spobu, die Dinger fallen reihenweise aus.......


----------

